# Miami Backcountry report 12/31/2011



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

OK, so today was the day to test out the new boat. Just got my new Minn kota trolling motor and was itching to try it out on the new ride. I gotta say this boat is gonna be perfect for guiding two anglers in the Miami canal systems. I also got to use my new sissy stick and must say it rocks! Plenty comfortable and no problem with balance and stability. 
Anyways back to the fishing. The Peacocks are on fire and very hungry right now. I guess with the huge hatch of shad we had this year and the lack of exotics(due to the cold spell of '09) not pressuring them. The Peacocks are verry big and willing to play. We used arti's that matched the hatch and had multiple hook ups throughout the day. Anyways I got to put the first, and last fish of the year in the boat on the same day. Took some pics of the day for yous to check out. Thanks for reading my report


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

I love these reports keep them coming. Not if you posted what kind of boat did you end up with?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! Peacocks are on my fly fishing "things-to-do" list for sure! Looks like you got yourself an LT-25 there?
Those are soo sweet! You used to have a highsider right? That's a nice step-up! I still sometimes wonder if I should have bought an LT instead...
Anyway, nice pics too! So do you think you'd still be able to access those canals if you have a poling platform on that rig or are the bridges too low?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice report! Great to see they rebounded so good after the freeze. 

And oyster, poling platform isn't an issue. I do it all the time. I live down the street from the MIA airport lakes. Did it on my old copperhead often. Have done it on the new one a couple times.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Some nice fish for sure and some familiar looking backgrounds.You look real comfortable  holding on to that sissy stick while running too. How do you like your MinnKota I pilot? Nice report.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice pics!  I went to school in Ft.Lauderdale/Davie area and would fish the bypass canals with a 6wt pos flyrod.  Anyways, loved catching peacocks, bass, snook, etc.  Even caught a 3lb oscar one time.  Nice report and good luck with your future endeavors! There's everything in those waterways - snook, bass, peacocks, scary looking plecostomos, to big ass tarpon...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice fish tony!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

If it an LT 25 that a nice ride she takes shop nice....and floats in nothing...

Those peacock look great have not been after peacock for over a year now.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

i dig ur reports, always an adventure guys!! keep up the good work u 2 
tight ones!!


----------

